
Show HN: Browse and hire talent impacted by recent layoffs - itsovermyhead
https://layoffs.angel.co/
======
itsovermyhead
Hey HN,

I work on the talent side of AngelList. Over the past few months, we've
witnessed the tough decisions many startups are facing with layoffs. As a
result, thousands of highly motivated and talented individuals have suddenly
found themselves in unfortunate situations.

My team launched this product today to hopefully make things easier. If you
know anyone that may have been impacted by the layoffs or companies that are
still hiring and looking for fantastic talent, please share this with them!

